# Found: GoPro Hero 2



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I found a GoPro Hero 2 on a spot in the Timber Holes area last week. I have not opened it up, but it seems to be dry inside.

Send me a private message with the GPS coordinates of the spot where you lost it to confirm that you are the owner. I'll be happy to return it.

Whack 'um


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Try viewing the film it might show a boat or something to identify the owner.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

Why don't you open it and take a look at who is on the video? More than likely, there will be someone, somewhere on the video. You could even post a small segment of the video on the forum.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

sealark said:


> Try viewing the film it might show a boat or something to identify the owner.


I hesitate to look at the video as the owner may have recorded some shenanigans from the night before. :whip:
There is only so much risk I am willing to take!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I hesitate to look at the video as the owner may have recorded some shenanigans from the night before. :whip:
> There is only so much risk I am willing to take!


Haha, good for you Bryan!
I'm sure someone, somewhere is missing thier camera and will be happy for its return.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I hesitate to look at the video as the owner may have recorded some shenanigans from the night before. :whip:
> There is only so much risk I am willing to take!



Lmao there are some things one can not unsee 

good on yah for trying to return it to the owner


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Good man indeed, I wish there were more like you on and in the waters around the world. I suppose if it goes unclaimed for a month there would be more cause to crack it open and see what you can find. Agreed the owner may not what you to see something, but on the flip side I would risk something embarrassing to get my expensive gear back, just sayin. And when I say that, from the posts I see you post, I don't think you're the guy to blab about what was on the video anyways. That is, unless they were pirates and they found treasure in the video! :whistling::notworthy:


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

You would think that they would have missed it and gone back to retrieve. I agree that you must have a good character trait to get this back to its owner.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Shucks guys. Thanks.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I hesitate to look at the video as the owner may have recorded some shenanigans from the night before. :whip:
> There is only so much risk I am willing to take!


That's even more of a reason to look......


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Anyone know this diver?


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Hope you find him. When I was diving in Cozumel last November, our dive mater found a GoPro attached to a nice telescoping handle. He put out word to the other dive charters, but in a tourist destination like that, it end up staying with him.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Does GoPro have a way to track a serial number if it was registered?


----------

